# Wheel bearing nightmare, stuck/stripped axle nut



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS 1.8L with 160k miles. I am the original owner and have replaced almost everything on this car. Recently I decided to replace a squeaky bearing, however I cannot get the driver side off. I tried everything, broke several 1/2" breaker bars, went with 3/4" with 3 foot steel pole for leverage, nothing. I even tried MAP gas still nothing, the nut is pretty much stripped at this point (I used 32mm socket). At this point I am giving up trying to remove it and will go ahead and remove from the CV joint and everything that comes with it. 

What I want to know is what parts are impacted that I will need to order? Can I disconnect from the CV joint in order to prevent having to pull the entire axle from the transmission?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The CV isn't a place where you can disconnect the axle - you're going to have to replace the whole thing (which is all you can buy anyway - the whole halfshaft assembly).


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The CV can't be disconnected? It comes apart just as easy as pulling the shaft out. You have 2 joints and one shaft. Put all 3 pieces together and you have a driveshaft.

But it be cheaper and easier to just replace the whole shaft. 

Try using a smaller socket and pounding it on. An impact socket will work out better then a chrome socket. Beat that dude on completely flat to the hub. 

Better yet. Find a shop to do it since they have all the tools to do it. (Air compressor, Impact gun) Then all you'll have to replace is the nut.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try a nut cracker.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> The CV can't be disconnected? It comes apart just as easy as pulling the shaft out. You have 2 joints and one shaft. Put all 3 pieces together and you have a driveshaft.


Sure, you can do that, but I'm willing to bet these threads on the wheel bearing/hub end are...not going to be good...

It's probably easier to pop it out of the trans than taking apart the CV.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> It's probably easier to pop it out of the trans than taking apart the CV.


I agree. But I'm still worried about separating the axle, knuckle and hub. Usually, it's easier to get to the hub bolts if the axle is removed first, but, with the nut still on it, the hub bolts are going to be difficult, if not impossible. Plus, if the axle nut is that corroded, I can't help wondering about the hub bolts being rusted in place, too.

I foresee needing a torch to get that axle out of the hub. And then installing a new axle with the new hub.

Short of using a cutting torch on the end of the axle, I think snowwy66's idea of getting it to a shop where they they can put an impact on the axle nut seems the best bet. Even then, it may still need some penetrating oil and heat. (And a new axle.)

Doug

.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, usually the outer end of the axle is in the way of getting to those bolts. I always use my impact to get the axle nut off (in the past, on my Cobalt), simply because I usually forget to loosen it before I have the car disassembled. But then again, mine doesn't seem to have that issue. I usually pop the end of the axle loose in the splines with a hammer to pop it loose. 

I'm wondering if an impact will even do the trick if that much torque (with that much length on the breaker bar) was already applied and with a torch. But sometimes the shaking motion of the impact will break it loose.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

An impact with high enough air pressure will be more force then most humans can do. With the help of a long bar.

And shops run their air between 150 and 175.

My harborfreight only goes to 105. But it does the job.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

alexeilb said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS 1.8L with 160k miles. I am the original owner and have replaced almost everything on this car. Recently I decided to replace a squeaky bearing, however I cannot get the driver side off. I tried everything, broke several 1/2" breaker bars, went with 3/4" with 3 foot steel pole for leverage, nothing. I even tried MAP gas still nothing, the nut is pretty much stripped at this point (I used 32mm socket). At this point I am giving up trying to remove it and will go ahead and remove from the CV joint and everything that comes with it.
> 
> What I want to know is what parts are impacted that I will need to order? Can I disconnect from the CV joint in order to prevent having to pull the entire axle from the transmission?



how did you resolve this?


----------

